# Angeln in Thailand am Stausee



## badewannencaptain (1. Juni 2014)

hallo community

bin absolut neu - und noch dazu kein grosser "Angler"

( mein letzten Versuche auf der Koh Chang Insel mit lokalen Fischfallen ist total daneben gegangen - angeblich, weil ich die Köder mit meinen Nikotinfingern berührt habe ...)

der Sohn meiner Thai Freundin ist 14 Jahre alt und ist begeisteter Angler ( stundelang mit seinen Freunden am Ufer des künstlichen Stausees sitzen und... )

nur fängt er so gut wie gar nichts

auf der anderen Seite kommen öfters erwachsene Thai Männer in seine Nähe und fischen sich den einen oder anderen fetten Brocken aus dem See

die haben das gleich billige Gerät, aber vielleicht liegt das Geheimniss im Köder ?

jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr dem jungen Mann
nicht einen guten Rat geben könnt - denn ich kann es nicht

danke schon mal, sollte sich jemand die Mühe machen, hierauf zu antworten


----------



## Fares (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*

Thaifreundin.Uhhh


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*



> Thaifreundin.Uhhh


Das ist sicher hilfreich?
Manchmal ist es einfach besser, die Schnautze zu halten!

@Badewannencaptain
Zumindest hast du die rechte Rubrik gefunden deinen Thread zu setzen,hilfreich wäre es noch den Stausee zu benennen und worauf der junge Kerl denn fischt.
Ohne die lokalen Gegebenheiten zu kennen, wird es schwer sein konkrete Tipps zu geben!
Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch Kollege Dart hier ausm Board, mal ne PN zu schicken, denn der lebt (und angelt) in Tailand.

Jürgen


----------



## Baum1309 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*

Hi,

ich hab in der Vergangenheit in der Nähe von Koh Chang (aber auf dem Festland) in einer Flussmündung schon ganz gut Barramundis gefangen.
Wir hatten die mit Wobblern und Poppern gefangen und der Drill hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht da diese ganz schöne Kämpfer sind.

Ich hab in Südthailand ganz gut vom Pier gefangen auf TK Garnelen.


----------



## badewannencaptain (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*



Fares schrieb:


> Thaifreundin.Uhhh


 
 seit 8 Jahren, ja

 sind das Exoten in deinen Augen?

 oder bist du etwa ein Rassist?

 kommische Bemerkung - naja, es gibt halt immer noch
 Hinterhofdenker in diesem Land


----------



## badewannencaptain (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist sicher hilfreich?
> Manchmal ist es einfach besser, die Schnautze zu halten!
> 
> @Badewannencaptain
> ...




 hallo Jürgen

 vielen danke für deine freundliche antwort

 der Stausee hat keinen Namen, da es nur als Wasserreservoir für die umliegenden Farmen gedacht ist - und nicht zur Stromgewinnung - daher auch von der Grösse her kaum nennenswert - solche lokale Bewässerungsstauseen gibt es zu tausenden in Thailand

 Danke für den Tip für deinen Kollegen Dart - ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt aber dieses Mitglied nicht gefunden..


----------



## badewannencaptain (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab in der Vergangenheit in der Nähe von Koh Chang (aber auf dem Festland) in einer Flussmündung schon ganz gut Barramundis gefangen.
> Wir hatten die mit Wobblern und Poppern gefangen und der Drill hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht da diese ganz schöne Kämpfer sind.
> ...



Hallo Baum

kannst du mir sagen, was du als Fanggerät benutzt hast?

Ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass ich mich mit "einheimischen Fisch Fallen" versucht habe ...

und der Thaimann gleich 10 - 20 Meter weg von mir am selben Steg hatte seine Falle voll...

kann das wirklich so sein, dass der Nikotinrest an meinen Fingern den Köder unbrauchbar gemacht hat?


----------



## Dart (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*

Jo, Nikotin und Teergeruch kann Fische vertreiben.
Zu den Fischfallen und Koedern kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich selber nur mit der Angelrute fische.

Am Besten du schaust genau was der Einheimische benutzt, und wo, und in welcher Tiefe er seine Fallen auslegt.

Fuer die Grundfischerei auf karpfenartige Fische mit der Angel kommt meisten eine Futterkorb-Montage zum Einsatz, das Grundfutter besteht ueberwiegend aus Brotmehl, eine Art Kuchenmehl (Jamroll), Reismehl (Lam) und Highgrade (das ist Mehl aus Fischpellets)

Alle Zutaten bekommt man normalerweise in einem Angelgeschaft.
Dort kann man sich im uebrigen die besten Tipps fuer ein Gewaesser holen.

Die Haken werden meistens nur mit einer kleinen Styroporkugel bestueckt und an ein sehr kurzes geflochtenes Vorfach (ca.4-5cm) gebunden.

Hier ist es aber erstmal wichtig herrauszufinden wo die Fische ueberhaupt stehen.

Auch hier gilt, beste Infos bekommt man von den Einheimischen.


----------



## huawei71 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*



Fares schrieb:


> Thaifreundin.Uhhh


#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Fares (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*

Flieg nach Thailand und schau dir mal diese Männer an.


----------



## Fares (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*

also die deutschen Männer


----------



## huawei71 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*



Fares schrieb:


> Flieg nach Thailand und schau dir mal diese Männer an.




Wenn du was zu sagen hast,rede klartext und unterlass doch so komische  bemerkungen,nicht alle sind gleich!!!Ich denke das hat hier auch nichts  verloren!!!!#d#d#d#d


----------



## Baum1309 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand am Stausee*



badewannencaptain schrieb:


> Hallo Baum
> 
> kannst du mir sagen, was du als Fanggerät benutzt hast?
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

wir hatten ganz einfache Teleskopruten von DAM benutzt. Waren vom Wurfgewicht bis 60g... nicht optimal aber haben gut in den Rucksack gepasst. Mein Kumpel (wohnt in Bangkok) hatte eine etwas besser Spinnrute dabei..


----------

